# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Cute, funny commercials and cute kids on youtube

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qb0vquRcys http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suBGbef5p3g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKdIKP1arF0  *On-line bank*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HypgcCT1r68 - *Reading inspires*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8aprCNnecU  _"I don't like you all the time"._

----------


## SAn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-8PBx7isoM
"Embrace life"

----------


## Hanna

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-8PBx7isoM
> "Embrace life"

 These types of "commercials" are good, particularly if they are nice like this one.  
But normal commercials totally ruin the experience of watching TV!

----------


## Basil77

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-8PBx7isoM
> "Embrace life"

 Nice and cute indeed!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XlWjUOQ3D4  *"Wow! It's a low price!"*

----------


## gRomoZeka

Мне понравилась "реклама" чтения. Очень трогательный момент. С удовольствием посмотрела несколько раз. Я вообще люблю когда на английском изъясняются так.. высокопарно.  ::   Правда, всегда смущала манера учителей в американских фильмах читать чужие записки и письма вслух. Как это соотносится с правами детей и прочими политкорректными идеалами?
У нас учитель спрашивал разрешения даже если хотел зачитать вслух кусок сочинения (хотя если была написана какая-нибудь тупость с грамматической точки зрения, то читал предложение без разрешения, еще и ржал. Но это ж мы. Дикие люди   ::  ).

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTpG37OvjFs  *"Sick of it!"*

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Baby Driver 
"Daddy o.k."

----------


## gRomoZeka

> YouTube - Baby Driver
>  "Daddy o.k."

 I like how the little girl says "Daddy, ok". It's so natural, it's evident that she thinks her Dad worries too much, but she loves him, so there's no real bite in her words. It's a nice commercial, any parent would like to buy a Subaru after watching it.  :: 
But it made me feel a little bad, I still can't drive. ((( 
PS. Why are the huge letters in my previous message? o_O New forum engine killed my favorite tiny font!

----------


## Lampada

*Statefarm 
Young driver*

----------

